# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cho em  hỏi về cài đặt biến tần

## longnnk

Chẳng là em có con biến tần 7,5Kw, em muốn dùng cho 6 spindle, nếu lúc đó chỉ sử dụng 1  spindle,5 spindle kia tắt thì spindle có bị hỏng không  ạ

----------

cuongc8x

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Chẳng là em có con biến tần 7,5Kw, em muốn dùng cho 6 spindle, nếu lúc đó chỉ sử dụng 1  spindle,5 spindle kia tắt thì spindle có bị hỏng không  ạ


bác bật/tắt trước khi chạy thì k vấn đề gì nhé!

----------

cuongc8x

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bạn cài dòng để ngắt biến tần sát sát tý là không vấn đề gì cả, sợ biến tần nhỏ hơn động cơ chứ nguọc lại thì chạy tốt.

----------


## suu_tam

Có 6 thằng uống một can bia là vừa đủ.
Nhưng chỉ có 1 cốc bia cho 6 thằng thì nhục. Còn có cả can bia nhưng chỉ 1 thằng thì chẳng sao.

----------


## longnnk

Hehe, e hiểu rồi, cám ơn các bác, bia thì e uống tốt bác ợ

----------


## DG-CL

> Chẳng là em có con biến tần 7,5Kw, em muốn dùng cho 6 spindle, nếu lúc đó chỉ sử dụng 1  spindle,5 spindle kia tắt thì spindle có bị hỏng không  ạ


Bác lắp thêm khởi động từ cấp nguồn cho từng spindle, chạy con nào đóng khởi con đấy. Chạy ngon luôn.

Công ty TNHH Beta - Sửa Biến Tần

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác lắp thêm khởi động từ cấp nguồn cho từng spindle, chạy con nào đóng khởi con đấy. Chạy ngon luôn.
> 
> Công ty TNHH Beta - Sửa Biến Tần


Em thấy ý tưởng này là cải lùi chứ không thấy cải tiến chỗ nào cả. Bác mà lắp tủ điện kiểu này báo giá xong họ chạy mất dép.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em thấy ý tưởng này là cải lùi chứ không thấy cải tiến chỗ nào cả. Bác mà lắp tủ điện kiểu này báo giá xong họ chạy mất dép.


Sao lại là lùi bác nhỉ. Máy đục gỗ nhiều đầu họ đều làm vậy. Có ngy dùng cb để đóng cắt cho rẻ, có ng ko thích thì dùng tay rút jack cắm. Nhưng theo em dùng khởi hay role là chuẩn nhất, khi đó sẽ lắp đc cái mạch chỉ cho phép bật tắt spin khi biến tần đã ngắt, tránh trường hợp biến tần đang chạy mà lại bật tắt spin.
Đúng bài quá còn gì.

----------

CKD

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Sao lại là lùi bác nhỉ. Máy đục gỗ nhiều đầu họ đều làm vậy. Có ngy dùng cb để đóng cắt cho rẻ, có ng ko thích thì dùng tay rút jack cắm. Nhưng theo em dùng khởi hay role là chuẩn nhất, khi đó sẽ lắp đc cái mạch chỉ cho phép bật tắt spin khi biến tần đã ngắt, tránh trường hợp biến tần đang chạy mà lại bật tắt spin.
> Đúng bài quá còn gì.


Vậy chắc mỗi người 1 quan điểm rồi. Các bác chuyên môn cao nên suy nghĩ theo hướng tự động càng nhiều càng tốt, còn em thì theo hướng cân bằng giữa kinh tế và kỹ thuật hơn. Ví dụ máy có 10 spin nếu làm theo hướng khởi động từ thì trước hết tủ điện phải to hơn đủ lắp thêm 10 khởi. Thứ 2 là phải đi thêm 10 dây điện từ tủ ra. Thứ 3 là làm gỗ nên bụi và 1 thời gian bụi vào dính trong phần sắt E sẽ làm khởi kêu è è. Thứ 4 là đã lắp khỏi thì phải đi kèm role nhiệt bảo vệ. Còn lắp CB thì 1 dây điện từ tủ ra các CB lắp trên trục x từ đó đưa ra các spin gần đỡ hao dây và máng điện không cần to, nhìn máng điện đỡ rối mắt. Đầu tư ít tiền không cần bảo trì hư thay thế cũng rẻ, và quan trọng là rất nhiều người làm vậy và máy vẫn chạy kiếm tiền ào ào nhanh thu hồi vốn.

----------

